# Clinton County, Ohio - Field Shoot May 22nd



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

May 22nd
9am shotgun start
$10 entry fee (cubs shoot free)
www.ccfsa.com for directions to the club (or shoot me a PM)

We just opened up the course last fall and have spent several weekends this spring continuing to make improvements. The to-do list seems never ending, but it's time to play! Join us on May 22nd for a chance to preview the course that will be used for the Ohio FITA Field Championship in June and the Ohio Archers Association State Field Championship in July.

Here are some pics of the course from our first shoot last fall.

I'll see you on the 22nd!


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Good luck guys. If I didn't have a wedding to go to on that day, I'd drive down and play.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Too bad, Dan. Your open invite still stands though. Just give me a shout when you want to head down this way.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

will do. After the 3d next weekend, the focus is setting up those x10s. Hopefully it doesnt take too long. Once I shoot Punderson a time or two to make sure I have reasonable marks, we'lll line it up


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Saturday is coming up quick. Cant wait.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Weather looks like it should be great for you guys. Hope you get a good turn outl good luck


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Dan, unless that wedding is your own, you should be there. 

(But, that being said, I'll be coaching a teeball game, and will have to miss it myself...)


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Not my own, but if I could be there I would. I thought about just going to the reception, but I have to drive a buddy of mine to it as he isn't able to drive yet after treatments. 

Hopefully I can have my field setup ready in the next couple weeks and make it down for some free lessons from you folks. We'll see.

Good luck to you guys shooting though. See you all Sunday.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

r49740 said:


> Good luck to you guys shooting though. See you all Sunday.


Thanks, Dan. I'll be leaving bright & early on Sunday so I should make it up to the 3D shoot around 10:00 or so. I'm bringing help for the registration desk so hopefully I can actually get out and shoot a little while I'm up there.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

You'll have plenty of time to shoot I am sure. How many from your group are coming up with you?


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Looks like I'll be the only shooter making the trip. I can't get these guys to shoot 3D with me down here, let alone make an 8 hour round trip for 30 targets (that does sound really insane when put to writing). 

Heck, most of these guys haven't even started shooting the field course yet either. Should be easy pickin's when you guys come down for the state field.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Great day for a field round today! 

Jeremiah


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

It was a great day for field. Thanks to everyone who came out and shot with us today. Bill has most of the scores and might post them later. I forgot my camera this morning but did take a few pics with my cell phone at the end of the day.

Thanks, Rock Monkey, for making the drive down to join us this weekend.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

hdracer


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Buttonbukmaster, HDracer, and Rock Monkey


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

HDracer and Rock Monkey on the 65 yarder through the pines.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

New club members Jon and Gary. The pic doesn't show just how far that target is below your feet.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Bowtechie and Deezlin


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

jre4192, Ridge_Runner91, & Mike


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

That's all I've got for now. I'll try to remember the camera next time.

I've got to congratulate John (Buttonbukmaster) for some great shooting today. This was John's first ever field shoot and he posted one of the better scores for the day at a 528. He showed up with a hunting setup equipped with a single pin slider, no lens, and only 6 arrows. He shot most of the 2nd half with arrows that were missing a fletch, otherwise he may have had the top score.:shade:


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Turnout*

Shooters' rides in the parking lot. 

Jeremiah


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks to the CCFSA crew for putting on an excellent shoot. Thanks to Jeremy, Dave and John for an enjoyable day, tips and pointers. Looking forward to the State shoot in June. I definitely need to get my bow and form adjusted to get my scores up...:darkbeer:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i had a good time.

wasnt at all ready to shoot. no marks, untuned bow&arrows, changed the weighting and balance of my bow, hadnt shot in 2 months. i just basically winged it. the stamina part really bit me in the second half but it was worth the trip.

in a ways, it made me realize that having a second bow dedicated to a venue does have some advantages. time to get the other bow done and rolling :thumbs_up

if you guys schedule another shoot before state, let me know....i'll try to make it down there and bring a couple of others with me.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have the score cards that were turned in, but unfortunately they are in the truck and my wife took it today. I will post up the scores when she gets home.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> i had a good time.
> 
> wasnt at all ready to shoot. no marks, untuned bow&arrows, changed the weighting and balance of my bow, hadnt shot in 2 months. i just basically winged it. the stamina part really bit me in the second half but it was worth the trip.
> 
> ...


Exactly.....that is a pain. That's why I got another Katera XL :wink:

But it looks like you guys had an incredible turnout :clap: and the course looks sweet......Id like to shoot those bunnies for sure :wink:


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*yep*



Brown Hornet said:


> Exactly.....that is a pain. That's why I got another Katera XL :wink:
> 
> But it looks like you guys had an incredible turnout :clap: and the course looks sweet......Id like to shoot those bunnies for sure :wink:


Yeah, those bunnies are a good target. It was a good day, but it was windy. Heck, it was soooo windy that it blew off ALL the leaves from the trees. Check those trees out in that pic I posted...


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Ohio_3Der said:


> Yeah, those bunnies are a good target. It was a good day, but it was windy. Heck, it was soooo windy that it blew off ALL the leaves from the trees. Check those trees out in that pic I posted...


Dude, you only missed April Fool's day by about 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

That was a pic from April, our largest 3D crowd ever at 258 shooters. 

The pic from the Field shoot's parking lot coverage isn't nearly as impressive.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I chuckled when I saw the pic of the parking lot, but I wasn't going to say anything. Sure didn't look like that Saturday. Much greener and warmer...


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

We had 14 total shooters Saturday. Being my first time running a field shoot I forgot to ask shooters what class they were shooting. Kinda dumb I know............  So all the scores are thrown in there together.

1: Dave Solomon - NS
2: Jon Van Donkelaar - 305 
3: Gary Sexton - 469
4: Pat Kinsil - 504
5: John Moon - NS
6: Roger Smith - NS
7: Jesse Engle - 505
8: Jeremy Evans - NS
9: Mike Shepherd - NS
10: Howard Moshier - NS
11: Philip McMakn -447
12: Jeff Satchwell - NS
13: Jeremiah McDowell - NS
14: Bill Haas - 251

Thanks to all that came out!


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

I hadn't shot a Field shoot in thirty years and I can't tell you how much I enjoyed shooting. It's a great location with a super layout, though we do need a little more parking  and a lot of hard work went into the preparation. My compliments to everyone involved. 

In February the Doctor said I had a "Frozen Shoulder" I couldn't raise my bow arm level and could only shoot 2 arrows at a time. I didn't know if I would shoot again. Friday I shot 150 arrows trying to set my marks and Saturday I shot another 120 at the tournament. It felt great, I didn't know how much I missed it. I actually scored better than I expected.

Thanks for putting on a good shoot.

Gary


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> We had 14 total shooters Saturday. Being my first time running a field shoot I forgot to ask shooters what class they were shooting. Kinda dumb I know............  So all the scores are thrown in there together.
> 
> 1: Dave Solomon - NS
> 2: Jon Van Donkelaar - 305
> ...


Bill, I shot a 499 but forgot to leave my scoresheet. Had to get back home right after finishing. I'm ready to do it again. Howard


----------



## Bianchijon (Jul 1, 2009)

It was a great shoot. CCFSA does a great job putting on these events and I really appreciate it. If anyone wants to shoot Field in SW Ohio this is the place to do it. I even brought home all of my arrows.

Jon


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

glsexton said:


> I hadn't shot a Field shoot in thirty years and I can't tell you how much I enjoyed shooting. It's a great location with a super layout, though we do need a little more parking  and a lot of hard work went into the preparation. My compliments to everyone involved.
> 
> In February the Doctor said I had a "Frozen Shoulder" I couldn't raise my bow arm level and could only shoot 2 arrows at a time. I didn't know if I would shoot again. Friday I shot 150 arrows trying to set my marks and Saturday I shot another 120 at the tournament. It felt great, I didn't know how much I missed it. I actually scored better than I expected.
> 
> ...



It was nice shooting with you and Jon Saturday. Good shooting after a 30 year layoff! 

I hope to get some sleep before the next shoot.


----------

